# No audio from Kenwood VR 60RS



## chrisxx (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello... I'm Chris & it's my first visit to the forum. I got hung on music when I picked up a guitar at age 12 and haven't been without several since. When I experienced The Beatles, it was all over. I knew I had to learn how to do that and I did. I've been fascinated with fine audio since the vinyl days, have grown with the "new media" age and have owned and/or installed for others, probably a dozen home theatre systems. 

Right now however, I am perplexed having never experienced this situation before.

My formerly working Kenwood VR 60RS A/V tuner has been disconnected for some 3 years and required reprogramming when connected again this week. I reset the microprocessor as instructed in the Owner’s manual and setup the tuner from scratch following all instructions according to the manual. I’ve connected only a CD player and tried the internal radio tuner but can get no sound/audio at all. Not even the test tones are audible. The speakers are turned ON, mute is OFF and all surround system speakers are connected properly according to the manual specs. It has power, displays properly and accurately but still no sound at all. Can anyone tell me why I’m not getting sound or what I’ve done incorrectly or haven’t done to have it operate normally? I feel certain that it's something simple that I'm inadvertently overlooking.

Thanks in advance for your help!

I appreciate the opportunity to participate!

Chris


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Chris,

Do you have it connected via HDMI to your TV? My gut is telling me it's something simple in the way it's connected. 
On the AVR go to settings, is the display set to Main, Sub, or Main + Sub?

Edit: while you're in there go ahead and try the other 2 options. Also, let's see if you can get sound from the TV before trying the CD player.


----------



## chrisxx (Feb 17, 2015)

Tom,

Thanks for your prompt response! There is no TV involved at this point. I didn't even connect the CD/DVD player until the tuner failed to work.....on purpose. The system is in my workplace so I'll need to check the main/sub setting tomorrow but shouldn't I get SOME audio regardless of the sub setting as long as the main is on? I have 6 speakers and a sub connected. Anything else I can check?

Thanks!


----------

